# Does anyone have evodia seeds



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have plenty and the germination rate is excellent. This was just a few days after germination, and the flats are full now.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

A bee club was selling some a few weeks ago.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=424572

Frank,
I've heard you should start the seeds in the fall and they will germinate the following spring. Did you stratify your seeds in the freezer, or did you plant them with no treatment?
I got some seeds off that bee club and I put them in the freezer to stratify for a few weeks.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I stratified for a month in slightly moist sand. I was surprised how many came up. The only other trees around are two other ones I planted 25 years ago about two miles away. They surely don't need cross pollination. Planting in fall in well drained mix would probably also work, but you risk rot and vermin disturbance.


----------



## adgjoan (Oct 19, 2008)

Frank, do the seeds need to be in damp sand to stratify the seeds? I just put the seeds in the frig in the envelope they came in.
I got my seeds from the bee group that was selling them on Beesource.
Joan


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Common stratifying recommendations call for very slightly moist sand, vermiculite or perlite. You might be OK with dry run. Try half and put the second half back in for two weeks of moists stratification.


----------



## adgjoan (Oct 19, 2008)

Another question , Frank. Have you noticed the trees be prone to wind damage? 

Joan


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

No, but mine gets hit by trucks regularly. Just starting to bloom.


----------



## paulnewbee1 (Jan 27, 2007)

how big do these trees get I live in Wi will they work


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*One of mine is this big after about 25 years*


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

Paul

I checked a USDA site for the hardiness zone rating. Tetradium danielli (bee bee tree) has a cold hardiness rating of 5-8. In Milwaukee, you are predominantly, Zone 5, and you should have no problem.

As mentioned in earlier posts, the seeds need to be stratified for 3-4 weeks before planting, though. This puts seedling emergence well into August, and me be better left for next year unless you have an unheated shelter for over-wintering.

Either way, this looks like a legacy tree for old farts like us!


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

BruinnieBear said:


> Paul
> 
> I checked a USDA site for the hardiness zone rating. Tetradium danielli (bee bee tree) has a cold hardiness rating of 5-8


I thought they were evodia danielli? Mine all died back to the ground last winter but most have sprouted from the ground. Waiting to see if that gets better as they get older.


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually, we're talking about the same thing. "_Euodia_" is a synonym for the actual genus, "_Tetradium_", consisting of nine species. In some literature, the Korean Euodia is defined as being _T. hupehensis_, which has a hardiness zone rating of 4-8.

In Kiel, as in Waukesha County, depending on the winds and the amount of snow cover we'll vary between 4 & 5. This puts us on the ragged edge of sutainability for this tree. From your description, it appears that this may be the reason your seedlings are dying back.

As with a number of the temperate climate species, we're pushing it in SE Wisconsin. Selecting a sheltered (or urban) location to create a microclimate, may be the only way this species can be propagated over the long term.

BB


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

BruinnieBear said:


> Paul
> 
> I checked a USDA site for the hardiness zone rating. Tetradium danielli (bee bee tree) has a cold hardiness rating of 5-8. In Milwaukee, you are predominantly, Zone 5, and you should have no problem.


Do you think they will grow in Seattle?


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think there's any question you're "_temperate_" enough. If you can provide a loamy, well-drained soil, in full sun (Seattle?), you have a high probability of being successful.

_Before God we are all equally wise - and equally foolish. _ - *Albert Einstein*


----------

